
Is it possible that Google “only” sold 1M Pixel devices? - wslh
http://phandroid.com/2017/06/13/pixel-launcher-downloads-threshold/
======
086421357909764
Yes, availability has been abysmal for Verizon, and it was only on Verizon.

